# Cocoon Victims-



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

heres my take on the how to by krough,very easy by the way
there are 2 separate skelly cocoons, they are just hanging together


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Looks good Lilly. Good idea to use two.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very Nice Lilly


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Way to go! They're wonderful!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks all..
these are so easy to make..maybe 10 -15 min each


----------



## JustMatt (Jul 13, 2006)

Is that foam batting for pillows?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

No it cheap reg stretch webbing


----------

